# yet another bait shop is closing



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

To all you lead slingers down here, Bob's Bait & Tackle, on rt47 in Rio Grande next to Avalon Carpet and Tile is closing. I just left there ater picking up some bait as I am off Monday and Tuesday and Bob said that he is done and is closing. I hate to see this becuse he is a good friend. Everything is set to sell, so get while ya can.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hate to see this kind of stuff. 

This economy is getting tough for alot of folks. Having understanding and helping those less fortunate seems to me to be one of the few answers as I'm not overly optimistic about the economy turning around quickly. We all need a home and food to eat during these troubling times, donations to the local food bank mean everything to those in need.


----------

